# Grooming the crest



## kglad (May 10, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7guJYqWxOMo is one video. It's a Toy, but the person does show fairly well the back of the topknot (back of head/neck) at about the 1:55 mark, which is where she starts combing it back and scissoring. I find this video pretty useful, but I'm just a home groomer of only my own dog...

There are other videos, too, on Youtube, if you hunt around a bit. 

Good luck and please post pictures when you're done!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

kglad said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7guJYqWxOMo is one video. It's a Toy, but the person does show fairly well the back of the topknot (back of head/neck) at about the 1:55 mark, which is where she starts combing it back and scissoring. I find this video pretty useful, but I'm just a home groomer of only my own dog...
> 
> There are other videos, too, on Youtube, if you hunt around a bit.
> 
> Good luck and please post pictures when you're done!


Like that video the best I have seen


----------



## Malasarus (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm assuming you're looking for the show-style neckline where the topknot blends into the crest and not the "baseball cap" topknot style separate from the short neck? If so, these are good: ONE and TWO. The crests are mostly dealt with in the last 1/3rd of the videos.


----------



## maddogdodge (May 29, 2015)

Thanks all, those videos are exactly what I was looking for! Much appreciated


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

maddogdodge said:


> Can anyone help me out with getting the hair on the back of the neck right (that's called the crest isn't it?).
> 
> I am a groomer but have limited experience with poodle clips because most people where I live just want their dogs shaved down with a #7... and most people with poodles don't want them to look like poodles.
> 
> ...


the crest should start at about the withers. Here is a really nice video on it. https://www.facebook.com/457828670936590/videos/vb.457828670936590/1125451030841014/?type=2&theater


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

kglad said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7guJYqWxOMo is one video. It's a Toy, but the person does show fairly well the back of the topknot (back of head/neck) at about the 1:55 mark, which is where she starts combing it back and scissoring. I find this video pretty useful, but I'm just a home groomer of only my own dog...
> 
> There are other videos, too, on Youtube, if you hunt around a bit.
> 
> Good luck and please post pictures when you're done!


That's a really nice video on doing the topknot and scissoring the throat area. I'm going to save this one for future reference!! Reviewing these types of videos always helps me be more methodical in my grooming (instead of just winging it! ha!) which speeds things up. That dog doesn't have a neck crest though.


----------

